# 2013 Beetle R-Line



## bul8bug (Nov 19, 2007)

Just picked up my new 2013 Beetle R-Line. Now All I have to do is - Chip it, put an exhaust system on it, Cold air intake, lower it, tint windows, black out all the chrome....to start.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice, welcome!


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks great, and it sounds like you know what you want to do! Any specific exhaust in mind, or still to be decided?


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Very cool man. I'm pretty sure you're the first R-Line owner here. 

Welcome to the party! :beer:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice, congrats


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

WOW! I didn't even know these are hitting dealerships yet. VW is so weird with this stuff: they'll put out a press release on these new models and you won't see them for months. With the R-Line they put out the press release and stuff hit sites Autoblog, like, last week and here they are!

More pics please! Show us the interior!


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

X2 on the interior shots. Looks great OP. Don't forget spacers when you lower it. Those rears get pretty tucked. 15mm front, 18mm rear is what I run.

Not the best pic, but you can still see.

LeeRoy3 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey man, welcome to the party. We all love our Beetle's so much here. Speaking of spacers I am running 15mm and 20mm in the rear...I think it is just right. I love it. Got to get pics once the weather clears up.


----------



## jerryn (May 12, 2013)

*Looks good! My 2012 2.0 TSI beetle came stock 1" lower with a "sport suspension" makes a difference!*

Hi,

That R-Line looks good! I hope to post pictures of my car soon.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

bul8bug said:


>


R line means 4x4 ??? lol


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very cool, didn't know it existed, let see some pics of the inside.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Robski92 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a R-Line TDI.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Robski92 said:


> I wouldn't mind a R-Line TDI.


Give me the performance boost the GTD has in Europe. but keep that hideous work they did around the fogs, do not care for it at all


----------



## murillochaves (May 15, 2013)

I loved this front bumper and already looked on ebay is this is available to buy.


----------

